# Dejar lugar a la duda



## Totora

Buenas tardes a todos, he intentado buscar esta frase en el diccionario anotando la palabra "duda" y "doubt", pero no he tenido éxito en encontrarla.

Suena muy literal decir: *To leave space to the doubt *? Sospecho que sí  

A ver si me echan una manito, gracias!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Totora said:


> Buenas tardes a todos, he intentado buscar esta frase en el diccionario anotando la palabra "duda" y "doubt", pero no he tenido éxito en encontrarla.
> 
> Suena muy literal decir: *To leave space to the doubt *? Sospecho que sí
> 
> A ver si me echan una manito, gracias!


 

El término legal que conozco es: "For the avoidance of doubt"=>Para evitar dudas, para no dar lugar a dudas. Te ayuda?


----------



## SmallJosie

Reason for doubt ?


----------



## Tomivich

Dejar lugar a duda, 

Leave room for error, leave room for doubt..  Maybe a complete sentence would be helpful 

I´m not sure, but those are my suggestions.


----------



## Totora

Hola Sweetie, la idea es recomendar a un amigo que viaja al exterior, disfrutar de su viaje... pero al mismo tiempo, aunque las personas que allá residen parezcan amigables y atentas, siempre es bueno *"dejar lugar a la duda"* y no confiar en todos. 

Conociendo más el contexto, crees que *for the avoidance of doubt *se ajustaría a la intención de la frase?

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## natasha2000

Creo que la expresión es:
To give the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

natasha2000 said:


> Creo que la expresión es:
> To give the benefit of the doubt


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## mariente

¿¿¿Y si quisieras decir: "sin dejar lugar a dudas esto es como ya se dijo" ????


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

mariente said:


> ¿¿¿Y si quisieras decir: "sin dejar lugar a dudas esto es como ya se dijo" ????


Creo que sería "for the avoidance of doubt", "without leaving room for doubt".

A ver qué piensan los nativos. What do you say, guys?


----------



## Tomivich

Continuando a la sugerencia de Natasha, 

Have a nice trip, it´s always a good idea to not give people the benefit of the doubt, even though they seem nice.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Tomivich said:


> Continuando a la sugerencia de Natasha,
> 
> Have a nice trip, don´t give people the the benefit of the doubt, don´t trust everyone even though they seem nice.


 
Oh, now I finally get it.  I think she means something like: duda de todo el mundo, as if everyone could actually represent a danger (which is true when you travel abroad, isn't it?  )...


----------



## Tomivich

Hey sweetie, 

exactly- no te confies!

don´t trust everyone!


----------



## Totora

Ahora me ha vuelto a la memoria haberlo leído alguna vez así  *To give the benefit of the doubt. *Traduciéndolo quedaría *"Dar el beneficio a la duda" *lo cual no estaría tan lejos de ser lógico en español, no les parece?

Muchas gracias Sweetie, SmallJosie, Tomivich y Natasha. Mariente, se me hace que tu frase tiene un pelín de diferencia. La mía deja la posibilidad de dudar en cuanto a algo. La tuya cierra toda posibilidad, captas tu también la diferencia? Seguramente tiene otra traducción en inglés...


----------



## Totora

Caramba! Son más rápidos que Speedy González!! 
Se chocan los mensajes en el ciberespacio!
Tomivich, me saco el sombrero. Era justamente a lo que me refería!

Ya saben, no hay que confiarse.. eh?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Tomivich

Jejeje, de nada! Me alegro que te haya servido mi explicacion!


----------



## Totora

Disculpen, me queda dando vueltas un asunto. Y como hoy les encuentro tan atentos y rápidos, me aprovecho de vuestra nobleza (como decía el Chapulín Colorado).
En el caso en que yo diga:
"Aunque las personas de esos lugares parezcan amables y simpáticas, ten cuidado. Siempre es bueno *dejar lugar a la duda *y no confiar en todos."

Cuando digo dejar lugar a la duda, quiero decir que si piensas que son *todos* amables... duda que no lo sean. Osea permite que la duda aparezca. Me comprenden? 

En este caso habría que hacerle un cambio a la frase?

*"It's always a good idea to not give people the benefit of the doubt and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly".*

Qué me dicen? Tiene más o menos sentido?


----------



## natasha2000

mariente said:


> ¿¿¿Y si quisieras decir: "sin dejar lugar a dudas esto es como ya se dijo" ????


 
Make no mistake, this is as it has been already said....


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Totora said:


> Disculpen, me queda dando vueltas un asunto. Y como hoy les encuentro tan atentos y rápidos, me aprovecho de vuestra nobleza (como decía el Chapulín Colorado).
> En el caso en que yo diga:
> "Aunque las personas de esos lugares parezcan amables y simpáticas, ten cuidado. Siempre es bueno *dejar lugar a la duda *y no confiar en todos."
> 
> Cuando digo dejar lugar a la duda, quiero decir que si piensas que son *todos* amables... duda que no lo sean. Osea permite que la duda aparezca. Me comprenden?
> 
> En este caso habría que hacerle un cambio a la frase?
> 
> *"It's always a good idea to not give people the benefit of the doubt and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly".*
> 
> Qué me dicen? Tiene más o menos sentido?


 
Creo que la confusión es esta:
Si alguien hace algo que puede parecer deshonesto, y decides darle el beneficio de la duda, es pensar que de pronto sus intenciones no eran malas (y tal vez asumir que te has confundido, etc)

Si no le das el beneficio de la duda, permites que hayan dudas en tu mente, esto es, dejar lugar a la duda.

Extraño?  A ver si así suena mejor:
-Give people the benefit of the doubt=>Creer en ellos, permitir un margen de confianza.
-NOT give people the benefit of the doubt=>Andar con los ojos bien abiertos.

Mejor?


----------



## natasha2000

Hm.. A mi esta frase me suena mal. To give benefit of the doubt yo entiendo que es como se utiliza en los juicios, que hay que dudar en la culpabilidad hasta que se den las pruebas para lo contrario. Por eso la duda es BENEFICIO, porque es beneficio para el de quien se duda.

Yo diría esa frase de otra manera:
*It's always a good idea to not give people the benefit of the doubt and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly*

or:

*It's always a good idea to stay reserved and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly.*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

natasha2000 said:


> Hm.. A mi esta frase me suena mal. To give benefit of the doubt yo entiendo que es como se utiliza en los juicios, que hay que dudar en la culpabilidad hasta que se den las pruebas para lo contrario. Por eso la duda es BENEFICIO, porque es beneficio para el de quien se duda.
> 
> Yo diría esa frase de otra manera:
> *It's always a good idea to not give people the benefit of the doubt and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly*
> 
> or:
> 
> *It's always a good idea to stay reserved and not trust on everybody, even though they seem friendly.*


 
Exatamente.  Si le das el beneficio de la duda a la gente, ellos se benefician.  Si no lo das, ellos no se benefician.

Por eso, diría "don't give people the benefit of the doubt".  Si digo "give the benefit of the doubt", a quién se lo doy, si no es a la gente?  A mí misma?  It doesn't quite make sense to me.

Mejor, diría simplemente, no dar el beneficio, period!


----------



## Totora

Estoy de acuerdo. La duda es un _beneficio_ para averiguar si podemos o no confiar en alguien. 
Otra vez disculpas si mi duda, no deja lugar a dudas de que necesito practicar más! 

Gracias muchísimas a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## SmallJosie

Don't take them for face value ...!?!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

SmallJosie said:


> Don't take them for face value ...!?!


 
I might be wrong, but I think that's rather too specific, as in "not judging a book for its cover..."...  What do you think, SmallJosie?


----------



## SmallJosie

Could be, but I couldn't really think of anything else given the context.


----------



## natasha2000

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Exatamente. Si le das el beneficio de la duda a la gente, ellos se benefician. Si no lo das, ellos no se benefician.
> 
> Por eso, diría "don't give people the benefit of the doubt". Si digo "give the benefit of the doubt", a quién se lo doy, si no es a la gente? A mí misma? It doesn't quite make sense to me.
> 
> Mejor, diría simplemente, no dar el beneficio, period!


 

Pero si en enspañol tampoco dices a quíen das el beneficio a duda...

Dejar lugar a duda... 

Y porqué no podrías dar beneficio de la duda a sí misma? Sí tu deberías dudar de la gente, eso es lo que se quiere decir con esta frase... Por otro lado, creo que se da lugar a duda (o beneficio) en general, no a nadie en especial...

Creo que me he liado con eso y ahora no se desenredar el ovillo.... 

Creo que hay que buscar otra expresión, como dice Small Jossie,

....Don't take people for granted and do not trust everybody...


----------



## SmallJosie

I was going to say "take people for granted" but then changed my mind ... could work though


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

natasha2000 said:


> Pero si en enspañol tampoco dices a quíen das el beneficio a duda...
> 
> Dejar lugar a duda...
> 
> Y porqué no podrías dar beneficio de la duda a sí misma? Sí tu deberías dudar de la gente, eso es lo que se quiere decir con esta frase... Por otro lado, creo que se da lugar a duda (o beneficio) en general, no a nadie en especial...
> 
> Creo que me he liado con eso y ahora no se desenredar el ovillo....
> 
> Creo que hay que buscar otra expresión, como dice Small Jossie,
> 
> ....Don't take people for granted and do not trust everybody...


 

Well, that's because, in English it's different.  "Give" requires someone who gives and someone who receives.

Con dejar, es diferente.  Puedes "dejar eso así", "dejar al novio", "dejar el país"...  Me explico?


----------



## Totora

Disculpen si los he liado a ustedes también!
Voy a seguir atenta al tema y voy a intervenir cuando lo tenga un poco más claro. Por lo pronto, me voy a comer algo. 

Gracias por vuestra paciencia!


----------



## natasha2000

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Well, that's because, in English it's different. "Give" requires someone who gives and someone who receives.
> 
> Con dejar, es diferente. Puedes "dejar eso así", "dejar al novio", "dejar el país"... Me explico?


 
Sí, te explicas muy bien, pero no me convence... 

En serio, de momento me siento como si tuviera un nudo en el cerebro y no estoy capaz de pensar claramente sobre esto.. Lo siento.

Creo que tanto give como dejar son verbos transitivos y requieren el objeto directo. Cuando dices dejar eso así, ESO sería objeto directo.
Con dejar, tambien hay quien deja y quien es dejado, igual que tu ejemplo con give...
Así que... No me convence...

Me gustaría oir algun nativo a ver que dice sobre ese asunto...


----------



## mariente

Sí, peru una cosa es dar el beneficio de la duda y otra "sin dejar lugar a dudas--> no hay dudas: hay alguna forma de decir esto?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

natasha2000 said:


> Sí, te explicas muy bien, pero no me convence...
> 
> En serio, de momento me siento como si tuviera un nudo en el cerebro y no estoy capaz de pensar claramente sobre esto.. Lo siento.
> 
> Creo que tanto give como dejar son verbos transitivos y requieren el objeto directo. Cuando dices dejar eso así, ESO sería objeto directo.
> Con dejar, tambien hay quien deja y quien es dejado, igual que tu ejemplo con give...
> Así que... No me convence...
> 
> Me gustaría oir algun nativo a ver que dice sobre ese asunto...


 
Vamos, nativos, que se les necesita!  

Lo que diría es que _gramaticalmente_, al usar give necesitas _especificar_ ambos sujetos.  Es diferente con dejar, diría que se acerca mas a "leave".  You can say "leave a message", but you don't need to state who leaves it and who takes it.  The grammar doesn't require you to.  But with "give", you can't say "give the bread", you say "give me the bread" (except in some contexts, I believe)

That's my point, more or less.  What do you think?


----------



## natasha2000

mariente said:


> Sí, peru una cosa es dar el beneficio de la duda y otra "sin dejar lugar a dudas--> no hay dudas: hay alguna forma de decir esto?


 
Without any doubt... Diría yo...


----------



## natasha2000

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Vamos, nativos, que se les necesita!
> 
> Lo que diría es que _gramaticalmente_, al usar give necesitas _especificar_ ambos sujetos. Es diferente con dejar, diría que se acerca mas a "leave". You can say "leave a message", but you don't need to state who leaves it and who takes it. The grammar doesn't require you to. But with "give", you can't say "give the bread", you say "give me the bread" (except in some contexts, I believe)
> 
> That's my point, more or less. What do you think?


 
Si te entiendo perfectamente y estoy de acuerdo. Lo que quieres decir es que el dejar no exige el objeto indirecto, mientras give sí.

Give *me* the ball.
Leave (me) the message. (me is optional)

Ahora, sinceramente, no lo sé. Lo que quiero decir es que lo que dices me parece correcto, pero también me parece bien decir "give the benefit of the doubt" sin decir a quien. A lo mejor me estoy equivocando, y precisamente por eso, me gustaría que nos conteste algún nativo. Por nada más.


----------



## mariente

natasha2000 said:


> Without any doubt... Diría yo...


Sí, yo también pero quería saber si habia alguna expresion para decirlo


----------



## spanglish74

¿Y cómo se diría: _La química que vio entre ellos dos no dejaba lugar a dudas_?
¿Sería correcto aquí give the benefit of the doubt?:
_The chemistry she saw between both didn't give the benefit of the doubt_


----------

